# NAP Apache rest



## RLoving1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Good rest easy setup and well built! Good tooless adjustments and markings for adjustment.Instructions are simple and straight forward on setup and mounting.Only drawback I have found is the clearance between rst and arrow when loading arrow being full containment rst.Have to feed arrow in from front and nock it.Maybe able to modify rest and remove a piece with dremal tool but that defeats design.I mounted and had mine adjusted within 10 shots so can work around the loading issue. Well built,good value and well instructed packaging.


----------



## PRES 10 (Dec 16, 2007)

I also have the NAP Apache and I am very satisfied with this rest. I have had no loading issues with this rest, my arrows fit through the opening in the top with no problems.


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

I have two of these rests and I did just what you suggested with my Dremel. Cut away a portion of it and it makes it MUCH easier to load/unload arrows. I don't believe it hinders the design at all. You'd have to tip your bow well past horizontal to dump them out of the rest.


----------

